# german shepherd female to detection home



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Free to a Dept. needing a detection dog. 3.5 year old german shepherd female, started on marijuana. She loves to hunt. She is very active and will get destructive and vocal if not employed. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/525910.html


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Wayne, for giving Cora a job.


----------

